# Suggestions for 1 week in Paris.. II or RCI



## channimal (Sep 30, 2013)

looking for some good to great options for places to stay in Paris.  DW has never been there and we're looking at possibly going in 2015.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 1, 2013)

*Put in an ongoing NOW*

TS in the Paris area are hard to come by.  Personally, I'd not count on getting a trade at all, but instead rent an apartment through VRBO or HomeAway.  You will be in a more central location than the Royal Regency which is in the suburb of Vincennes.

It never hurts to enter an ongoing search in hopes you will get a match, and your chances are better if you are looking to go from Jan-March.  If you haven't been matched within 5 month of your trip, make cancellable arrangements for other lodging JIC.


----------



## bailey (Oct 1, 2013)

I got a trade through RCI last summer to Royal Regency but it was a last minute trade.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got back from the Marriott Champs Elysees. If it's _Paris_ you want, Marriott Reward Points are the way to go IMHO.

Have to say that although I liked the Champs a lot, I prefer the Renaissance Vendome, however, that's a personal opinion.


----------



## channimal (Oct 1, 2013)

bailey said:


> I got a trade through RCI last summer to Royal Regency but it was a last minute trade.



TS shows some poor reviews.  How was your stay and location relative to Paris?


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 1, 2013)

I've stayed a couple of times at the Marriott timeshare (II) near Disney Paris. We enjoyed the trip, but I wouldn't recommend it for someone who hasn't been to Paris. It's too far on the train (45 minutes) to really enjoy all that Paris has to offer.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I can recommend a great bed and breakfast.  It's a penthouse apartment (owned by a retired doctor).  The space we had was private bathroom, bedroom with king sized bed, private sitting room outside the bedroom--and, drum roll, a private balcony that ran the entire length.  Big balcony, and the view of the Eiffel Tower is absolutely unobstructed.  It's a block from the metro.

Not a timeshare, but pretty darn good.


----------



## channimal (Oct 1, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I can recommend a great bed and breakfast.  It's a penthouse apartment (owned by a retired doctor).  The space we had was private bathroom, bedroom with king sized bed, private sitting room outside the bedroom--and, drum roll, a private balcony that ran the entire length.  Big balcony, and the view of the Eiffel Tower is absolutely unobstructed.  It's a block from the metro.
> 
> Not a timeshare, but pretty darn good.



you got PM


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 3, 2013)

channimal said:


> you got PM



As did you.


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 3, 2013)

channimal said:


> looking for some good to great options for places to stay in Paris.  DW has never been there and we're looking at possibly going in 2015.



Timeshares are not great in Paris.  But you could rent an apartment.  There are hundreds of varying size and price.  We have rented three times from Paris Vacation Apartments.  They are extremely reliable.  The other sites I have listed also have excellent reputations.
http://www.parisvacationapartments.com/
http://www.parisbestlodge.com/
http://www.vacationinparis.com/index.html


----------

